
Above Us Only Stars: Exposing GPS Spoofing in Russia and Syria - dmlachap
https://www.c4reports.org/aboveusonlystars
======
dmlachap
The full report may be found here: [https://c4ads.org/s/Above-Us-Only-
Stars.pdf](https://c4ads.org/s/Above-Us-Only-Stars.pdf)

------
PaulHoule
I don't know about spoofing, but I could swear I've observed GPS jamming in
Washington DC.

